# Today's LGC Pick-up



## mhlatke (Oct 13, 2007)

I've been enjoying the LGC Reserva Figurado Maduros for a while now and finally bit the bullet and bought two boxes - one for me and one for my dad's upcoming birthday. If I had the $$ I would have probably bought two more - definitely a great cigar. 

Also picked up a bundle of Perdomo Slow-Aged maduros from the devil-site - $31/20.


----------



## smokinj (Jan 16, 2008)

*Sweet Pick up! Love LGC reservas:dribble:*


----------



## marquelcg (Jul 19, 2008)

nice pick up, those look great, your dad will be very happy for those


----------



## Fatmandu (Mar 18, 2008)

Man o man, a great line anyway, but those look good enough to eat!


----------



## suckapuff (Mar 30, 2008)

Ohhh looks tasty


----------



## Sea Jay (Jan 28, 2008)

Absolutely beautiful!


----------



## jitzy (Jan 7, 2007)

love la glorias they have been making some of the best cigars for years now and those are some of them


----------



## EKGOTSKILLZZ (Jun 17, 2008)

those look nice!


----------



## Paint (Mar 1, 2008)

Those are one of there great lines nice pick up,me drooling!!!!


----------



## sofaman (Jun 20, 2007)

Sweet Haul!!!


----------



## jam (Dec 29, 2007)

Great pickup


----------



## azpostal (Jul 12, 2008)

Very nice you can never go wrong with these


----------



## LkyLindy (Feb 1, 2008)

Wow-those look mighty good


----------



## TAmichael (Jun 12, 2008)

Nice haul!!!! haven't had any of those yet....


----------



## big04deuce (May 16, 2008)

Awesome pick up there!!!


----------



## happy1 (Jun 29, 2007)

Great grab


----------



## Webmeister (Jun 12, 2007)

LGC maddies - oh yeah! Very nice pickup there.


----------



## ksnake (Jan 3, 2008)

Nice!


----------



## Lighthouse (Sep 5, 2007)

Always a BEAUTIFUL sight!!!:dribble::dribble::dribble:


----------



## karmaz00 (Dec 5, 2007)

wow great pickup


----------



## tx_tuff (Jun 16, 2007)

That is one pretty cigar, and a great BDay gift for your dad. Hope y'all enjoy everyone together!


----------



## ezmoney5150 (Jan 23, 2008)

I love those. They are getting very rare. I need to pick up a box before they're all gone.


----------



## amateurke (Mar 28, 2008)

Sweet pick up!! Love to try one!! :dribble:


----------



## DOZER (Sep 30, 2007)

Nice haul!!!


----------

